

Pakistani Startup secures $5 Million funding and gets a mention by Obama. - WasimBhai
http://tribune.com.pk/story/631651/up-and-coming-pakistani-startup-raises-5m-from-venture-capitalist/

======
seivan
I was expecting a disease cured or on the verge. Instead I saw a social
network for enterprise...

